
Helping Illegal Home Depot Workers Get Jobs Faster - JSeymourATL
https://kopywritingkourse.com/hiring-day-laborers/?inf_contact_key=c9775c37043345dfd3f3ded911573c7d36c43c4d833f5eda247dc421810a9aca
======
frgtpsswrdlame
Why are we encouraging this? These illegal workers undermine the market. They
create a race to the bottom where the only recourse for competitor firms is to
also hire illegal workers. I saw a statistic this morning that the US only
catches about 1% of people who overstay their visa. What if this guy was
helping H1B lingerers to score jobs in the tech market? This guy is hurting
low skilled american workers and doing it with a smile on his face.

